# THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO "HMMMMMMM"



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2018)

News headlines that make you say WTF until you read the story. Feel free to add.

*"Hikers rescued after accidentally climbing North Shore mountain"*
How does one accidentally climb a mountain...?

Hikers rescued after accidentally climbing North Shore mountain | CBC News

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 16, 2018)

I suspect a Somebody Else's Problem (SEP) field generator.

"An SEP is something we can't see, or don't see, or our brain doesn't let us see, because we think that it's somebody else's problem. That’s what SEP means. Somebody Else’s Problem. The brain just edits it out, it's like a blind spot.

The Somebody Else's Problem field... relies on people's natural predisposition not to see anything they don't want to, weren't expecting, or can't explain. If someone had painted the mountain pink and erected a cheap and simple Somebody Else’s Problem field on it, then people would have walked past the mountain, round it, even over it, and simply never have noticed that the thing was there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Sep 16, 2018)

I hear a Douglas Adams fan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2018)

Well that's certainly something, you'd think they may have noticed...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 22, 2018)

A young woman found a small turtle in an ummmmm... unexpected part of her anatomy... turtle didnt survive... This woman has no idea how it got there and has refused to press any charges... According to the article, I believe she also wished to remain unknown... for good reason I'm sure.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 22, 2018)

Reminds me of this.


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 22, 2018)

I know that I have posted this before, but it still makes me go HMMMMMMMMMM?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 22, 2018)

Sports Headline: RANGERS GET A WHIFF OF COLON
University Daily Kansan: STUDENT EXCITED DAD GOT A HEAD JOB
New York Post: STATISTICS SHOW THAT TEEN PREGNANCIES DROPS OFF SIGNIFICANTLY AFTER AGE 25
Tulsa World: ONE ARMED MAN APPLAUDS THE KINDNESS OF STRANGERS
The Lumberjack: LADY JACKS OFF TO HOT START IN CONFERENCE
The Express-Times: HOMICIDE VICTIMS RARELY TALK TO POLICE.
The Press Rebublican: A-ROD GOES DEEP, WANG HURT
Associated Press: PORN STAR SUES OVER REAR-END COLLISION
New Orleans Times-Picayune: JETS PATRIOTS JUMPHEAD GOES HEREY BARLLSKDIJF FKDASD FG ASDF
Fox News Affiliate: CRACK FOUND IN MANS BUTTLOCKS
This is Glouchestershire: GIRLS' SCHOOLS STILL OFFERING 'SOMETHING SPECIAL' - HEAD

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 23, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> I know that I have posted this before, but it still makes me go HMMMMMMMMMM?
> 
> View attachment 510361


That looks like a scene from Home Improvement setting-up



mikewint said:


> Sports Headline: RANGERS GET A WHIFF OF COLON


Worse than the smell of defeat...


> The Express-Times: HOMICIDE VICTIMS RARELY TALK TO POLICE.


Now that would be an interesting case if they did...


> The Press Rebublican: A-ROD GOES DEEP, WANG HURT


That is the risk one takes...


> This is Glouchestershire: GIRLS' SCHOOLS STILL OFFERING 'SOMETHING SPECIAL' - HEAD


That was so fucked up -- it was awesome! Thanks Mike!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2018)

Again, another thread I'm out of, but first, why wouldn't the reporter question the fisherman about his choice of words before filing this story...




​I'm superbly out..............


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 25, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> I suspect a Somebody Else's Problem (SEP) field generator.
> 
> "An SEP is something we can't see, or don't see, or our brain doesn't let us see, because we think that it's somebody else's problem. That’s what SEP means. Somebody Else’s Problem. The brain just edits it out, it's like a blind spot.
> 
> The Somebody Else's Problem field... relies on people's natural predisposition not to see anything they don't want to, weren't expecting, or can't explain. If someone had painted the mountain pink and erected a cheap and simple Somebody Else’s Problem field on it, then people would have walked past the mountain, round it, even over it, and simply never have noticed that the thing was there.


Damn you beat me to it!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 25, 2018)

I suspect NOT a direct quote but a typesetter error like:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2018)

That last real estate ad was done by a realtor here in Redding back in the 90's and thanks to the internet, will haunt that gal forever!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2018)

Reminds me of the New Zealand decking ad video. Google it for a laugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## MIflyer (Nov 26, 2018)

Florida Today Headline: "Brawl Turns Violent"

And some directions I once received from a friend: "Turn right at the the corner after you get off the freeway and head North. You can't miss it. It's a big building that is painted white and is completely underground."


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2018)

An old one from a New Zealand Sunday paper ('The Truth', no less), late 80's/ early 90's):
'Aliens Landed In My Garden And Impregnated My Lawnmower'


Where would we be without those Sunday papers?!! 

(Post edited)


----------



## mikewint (Nov 26, 2018)

Check out post #8 this thread...HMMMMM!


----------



## A4K (Nov 28, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Check out post #8 this thread...HMMMMM!



Didn't see that post Mike! Good man for posting ( and my post edited, was close...)


----------



## mikewint (Nov 28, 2018)

I can vouch for this, I've lost several planes and tanks after applying cammo....
After all it is OZ!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 28, 2018)

I still chuckle about a TV announcer reporting a story about some people who were involved in a crash.
"The victims were taken to the hospital where they were threatened and released."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 28, 2018)

The banner on CBC Newsworld today said something to the effect that the Lionair pilots struggled to control crashed aircraft.

Well I should think so.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2018)

That's awesome!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2018)

Say what?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2018)

As I re-read it I noticed this....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 12, 2018)

That's that new math again.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2018)

It's like my bathroom reno. It's 90% done but there's 70% left to do.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2018)

Well, there's proof right there that North American Aviation was ahead of their time!

Not only one ejection seat, but two, just in case the first one didn't work!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 18, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 520901​



I had several rides in a P-1D. On my first ride I asked Russ if we were going to wear a chute?
He looked at me and said "I'm not leaving this aircraft"!
Okey dokey, off we went............. Zoom!
Always came back alive...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 19, 2018)

Until the ONE time you don't!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2018)

Well there's always a couple of idiots...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 19, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> a couple of idiots


You must be traveling through a very unique part of the world to only run across TWO!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2018)

I would rather tell St Peter I was loving life,
rather than get T-boned in Brazil like one of my brothers.
Besides, think about it! How many pilots have been saved by a parachute, in peacetime?
Bailing out of a Mustang at 1500 feet?????
They were bitchin rides.
Never used a chute in anything but a Christen Eagle, or a Pitts.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2018)

N4521U said:


> .......Bailing out of a Mustang at 1500 feet?????



Wait for it at the 50 second mark.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2018)

Yikes!


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 20, 2018)

Holey mackerel!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 20, 2018)

Following piolt lhad a bra o.oon fart


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2019)

Taxpayer-funded incompetence......







https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/veterans-affairs-nazis-video-ve-day-1.5130515


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2019)

Brilliant


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2019)

Did they get his best side?


----------



## michael rauls (May 10, 2019)

I'm speechless.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 10, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Brilliant



That wasn't the FIRST word that came to my mind!!!

Just sitting here, shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)

That’s quite impressive the amount of idiocy in that video...


----------



## special ed (May 10, 2019)

It's like the sign in Wal Mart: 50% off or half price, which ever is cheaper.


----------



## MIflyer (May 10, 2019)

Well, as was indicated to me by people throwing insults and red paint back in 1972, if you were in uniform you were a Nazi.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 10, 2019)

What's old is new again.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Taxpayer-funded incompetence......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh...you know, if the education system were a bit better, they wouldn't make spectacular eff-ups like this...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 11, 2019)

Back in the mid-70's a truck crashed on I-40 in western Oklahoma. There was great concern because it was loaded with some kind of explosive ordnance. The TV stations went on and on about the need for experts to come in and decide what to do with the truck, which was "loaded with 3 MM shells."

Turned out it was 500 lb bombs, which they probably could not have known, but you'd think they would realize a 3MM shell would be a mite too small unless you are talking 1/48 scale.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (May 11, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> Back in the mid-70's a truck crashed on I-40 in western Oklahoma. There was great concern because it was loaded with some kind of explosive ordnance. The TV stations went on and on about the need for experts to come in and decide what to do with the truck, which was "loaded with 3 MM shells."
> 
> Turned out it was 500 lb bombs, which they probably could not have known, but you'd think they would realize a 3MM shell would be a mite too small unless you are talking 1/48 scale.


Ya, I notice it all the time, I'm sure we all do, the media authoritatively reporting on something that the have completely wrong.
It's baffling, especially these days when in most of these cases they could have spent 5 minutes on line to at least get the basics of what there reporting on.


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2019)

But that would mean working, and if they could work, they'd have a real job !


----------



## special ed (May 11, 2019)

I have noticed the TV reporters try to find someone even less knowledgeable to intervue. Several years ago a Cessna Caravan poorly loaded (tail heavy) attempted to take off from MSY , stalled and crashed just inside the fence. The news that night had this, " Yeah, I seen it. It done a tail swoop and fell down".


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2019)

I done heeard tell that them there tail swoops are fatal 9 times outta 5

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 11, 2019)

Nawww Cleetus, that there dirt jumped up and swiped it.


----------



## MIflyer (May 11, 2019)

"Thou shall not stall lest the ground rise up and smite thee."

That was the 11th Commandment, but for thousands of years no one understood it and finally it was deleted.

And as Richard Bach observed, news reports so often announce that "the little airplane was not on a flight plan" as if that was a reason for a mishap, even in a case where a light aircraft was tied down at an airport and was struck by a taxiing airliner.


----------



## mikewint (May 11, 2019)

Always and inevitably everyone underestimates the number of stupid individuals in circulation

The probability that a certain person is stupid is independent of any other characteristic of that person.

A stupid person is a person who causes losses to another person or to a group of persons while himself deriving no gain and even possibly incurring losses himself.

Non-stupid people always underestimate the damaging power of stupid individuals. In particular non-stupid people constantly forget that at all times and places and under any circumstances to deal and/or associate with stupid people always turns out to be a costly mistake.

A stupid person is the most dangerous type of person

Trying to understand the behavior/actions of stupid individuals is like trying to smell the color 9

Everything happens for a reason, but sometimes the reason is that you’re stupid and make bad decisions

Stupid > 10 x Genius

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2019)

Wow....freakin' unbelievable.....LMAO


----------



## MIflyer (May 11, 2019)

PT Barnum said there's a sucker born every minute. The production rate seems to have increased markedly since his day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 11, 2019)

I taught my last daughter "If you're stupid, you die. Don't get eliminated". When she was about 4 and a half, she was standing close in front of the TV watching crazy Steve Erwin in Arizona telling the audience "The rattlesnake is the most poisonous snake in North America" while he was pulling one from under some rocks. He says" This is a really big one . If it bites you, you will die in about twenty minutes" My daughter says 'Well don't touch it, kill it" I still don't have to worry about her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (May 11, 2019)

mikewint said:


> A stupid person is the most dangerous type of person



Unfortunately stupid people often make it into positions of authority.

I had a fire captain (smart person) that coached his crew on how to "unsuccessfully" implement orders from the assistant chief (stupid person) so that nobody got hurt AND the assistant chief couldn't discipline the men for failing/refusing to obey orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (May 12, 2019)

On another note there are the incredibly stupid things that very smart people do. The recent outbreak of measles in the US can be traced back to essentially to one man, very smart and unfortunately very greedy as well.

In 1998, Dr. Andrew Wakefield, well-known medical researcher in the UK, published an article in the prestigious medical journal, The Lancet. In the published paper Wakefield claimed that he had discovered a link between autism and the Measles Mumps and Rubella (MMR) vaccine. This paper along with the “Green our Vaccines” movement gave birth to the Antivaxxer movement.

An investigative reporter in the UK, Brian Deer, discovered that Wakefield's paper was a complete fraud. He had faked his patients' medical histories and published the results of his fraudulent study all in the name of money. Wakefield had received $674,000 from lawyers who were hoping to sue vaccine companies. In order to get the results that the lawyers wanted, Wakefield faked his data: He chose patients in his 12-person study who already had signs of autism and lied about others developing autism after getting the MMR vaccine.

By 2004, 10 of his fellow researchers found out about the law firm backing the research and withdrew their names as study co-authors. The Lancet initially defended the paper but mounting evidence of Wakefields fraud caused them (Lancet) to retract the paper in 2010 and eventually Wakefield was stripped of his medical license.

Despite all the evidence, Wakefield and some of his fellow scientists continue to defend the study, saying that there was a scheme to cover up the link between vaccines and autism, but no peer-reviewed study has been able to replicate Wakefield's results.

That faked paper from the '90s is having very real and serious public health effects to this day. Some parents -- fearing for their children's safety -- are still opting not to get the MMR vaccine. This drop in vaccination rates has fueled a spike in measles cases across the US. From January 1 to May 3, 2019, *764 *individual cases of measles have been confirmed in 23 states. This is an increase of 60 cases from the previous week. This is the greatest number of cases reported in the U.S. since 1994 and since measles was declared eliminated in 2000 when not a single case was transmitted by patients in the US. The CDC reports that there have been 11 measles deaths since 2000 and at least 8 measles deaths since 2005. The last death, a woman in Clallam County in Washington, was exposed in an outbreak of mostly unvaccinated people in 2015.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2019)

I know a few anti-vaxxers. Sometimes I think their justification of their position stems from just plain laziness. Kind of like the idiots pushing the "green" agenda, "If we could just go back to a time before the industrial revolution, then everything would be perfect." But a pre-industrial utopia with all the modern conveniences, you know, 'cause everything will run by magic.


----------



## special ed (May 12, 2019)

About 35-40 years ago there was a number of bumper stickers claiming " End pollution, get a horse". I would put a card on their window " Imagine the pollution if every car was a team of horses" Modern people have not read of the health problems in cities as late as the 1920s from horse manure especially in the south in summer with no air conditioning.


----------



## MIflyer (May 13, 2019)

Circa 1920 Scientific American published an article praising the immense improvement in city public health due to the adoption of the motorcar.


----------



## mikewint (May 13, 2019)

special ed said:


> health problems in cities as late as the 1920s from horse manure


Ah yes horse poopy and remember, they pee too. As cities became larger more and more horses were needed to move people and freight around the city. One solution to limiting the number of urban horses was the Horsecar, basically a trolly pulled by a team of horses. My grandfather drove a horsecar for the CTA in Chicago. Horsecars allowed two animals to pull a car with up to 20 people rather than one horse per person. Operating in two-horse, four-hour shifts, eight animals were needed per vehicle per day. But city populations continued to grow requiring more and more horses. By the 1870s in New York, for example, over 100 million horsecar trips per year were occurring and by 1880 there were at least 150,000 horses in the city. Some of these provided transportation for people while others served to move freight from trains into and around the growing metropolis. For the most part these were large draft horses producing about 22 pounds of manure per horse per day. That comes to about 1650 TONS of equine manure each day and over 100,000 tons per year (not to mention around 10 million gallons of urine).

Diary entries made at the time record that the streets were “literally carpeted with a warm, brown matting . . . smelling to heaven.” So-called “crossing sweepers” would offer their services to pedestrians, clearing out paths for walking, but when it rained, the streets turned to muck and rivers of manure. And when it was dry, wind whipped up a manure dust which was carried over the entire city. Sanitary inspector James Little M.D., recorded that there was a pork-packing building at 39th Street where “blood and liquid offal flows the distance of two blocks before it empties into the river,” Little wrote. “This, during the summer weather, undergoes decomposition, which gives rise to a very offensive odor, and certainly must exert a very injurious effect upon the health of those living in the vicinity.” The city was alive with “gutters running with blood and filth, and the constant passage of offal and dead animals to the offal-dock,” the good doctor continued. “And scattered through the midst of these nuisances, which are constantly contaminating the atmosphere with their noxious exhalations, and surrounding them on all sides, are the crowded and ill-ventilated tenant-houses where 100 tenants or so share one or two outhouses. Cases of fever are constantly occurring in this neighborhood, and cholera infantum and dysentery are by no means strangers to this vicinity.”

For a time, the economics of excrement as fertilizer helped keep streets clean, but as more supply stacked up the incentive to clear it started to dwindle and smelly piles began to build up in empty lots. All this accumulated manure and the remains of dead horses (horses are BIG and difficult to transport and bury so dead horses were often simply abandoned in the streets where they had fallen) littered the streets and provided a breeding ground for billions of flies a day. These, in turn, spread diseases, elevating the problem from a nuisance to a public health crisis. In 1880 New York City removed fifteen thousand dead horses from its streets, and as late as 1912 Chicago carted away nearly ten thousand horse carcasses.

Now obviously what comes out of a horse first has to go in. Each horse needed over three tons of oats and hay per year, which had to be planted and harvested (by horses), that required tens of millions of acres of rural land just to supply food for all the horses AND all that food had to be transported to the city by horses

It was a dilemma with no easy solution; horses were just too essential to transportation and shipping. By the early 1900s, a *solution*??? seemed to be appearing: electric streetcars and internal combustion vehicles were beginning to appear and gaining acceptance. In addition rising land pricing (for stables and farmland) coupled with higher food costs increasingly made these new options more economical, too.

Eventually the rise of private cars put the final nail in the horse-drawn coffin. By 1912, cars outnumbered horses on the streets of NYC and by 1917 the last horsecar was put out of commission and the issue of horse droppings slowly disappeared into history.

Technology is truly a wonderful thing and it solved the manure problem BUT that overlooks the fact that cleanup and cars were not truly solutions to the fundamental issue of urban pollution — they simply shifted the disposition of and type of dangerous waste. The pollutants released by the internal-combustion engine irritate people's eyes and lungs, weakening their resistance to disease and worsening already present health problems. The immense number of automobiles in cities today has produced environmental difficulties that will in time generate problems that will dwarf those produced by horses.


----------



## special ed (May 13, 2019)

A long standing old joke told to new residents of New Orleans is about the times when horses fell dead in the streets, a police report was required. When a officer was called to Tchoupitoulas street for a dead horse, he had spectators drag the horse one block to Camp street because he couldn't spell Tchoupitoulas.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 13, 2019)

I understand that in our neighborhood we have a woman who rides her horse on the sidewalk and then gets very upset if you ask her to clean up the poop it left in front of your house.


----------



## mikewint (May 13, 2019)

You know that not only do horsies poop so do people!! In 1880 the population of New York City was over 1.9 million and by 1890 over 2.6 million. That's a LOT of human manure to deal with in an era of outdoor "facilities". Until the late nineteenth century, most city dwellers relied solely on outhouses located in backyards and alleys. While some residents had their own private outhouses, anyone living in a tenement would have shared facilities with their neighbors. The outhouse/resident ratio varied, but most tenements had just three to four outhouses, and it was not uncommon to find over 100 people living in a single tenement building. This meant that people often shared a single outhouse with anywhere from 25 to 30 of their neighbors, making for long line-ups and limited privacy. Add to that, the fact that most tenement outhouses were also teeming with rats and other vermin and were a major sources of disease. At night, especially in the dead of winter, running down several flights of stairs to street level posed additional dangers. Thus most city residents turned to their chamber pots. These chamber pots were typically stored under beds. Since most tenements had little or no ventilation, the stench from a hundred or so filled chamber pots quickly become unbearable. To help control the stench, chamber pots had to be emptied into backyard outhouses on a regular basis. Imagine carrying pots full of human waste through the dark and narrow halls of a tenement on a daily basis.

In the countryside, outhouses were usually temporary structures built over a hole in the ground. As the holes filled up, the outhouses were simply moved to a new location and the holes covered over with fresh soil. In urban areas, limited space meant that most outhouses were permanent structures. As the holes filled with human waste it had to be physically removed. Removing human waste from urban outhouses was a thriving business in the nineteenth-century.

At the time, human waste was euphemistically known as “night soil” probably because the night soil cart men made their living largely after dark. Their job involved shoveling waste from the city’s outhouses into carts (sometimes other garbage and animal carcasses would also be collected) and then disposing of the contents usually in empty lots located throughout the city. If the city had nearby waterways most of the city’s night soil would be dumped directly into the waterway. For seaboard cities like New York, the night soil was placed on steamboats and dumped far out in the harbor or simply dumped off the side of piers since dumping night soil into local waterways was far less expensive than using steamboats to cart the waste out into the harbor.

The first patent for a flushing lavatory was issued in 1775 to Scottish inventor Alexander Cumming. Amazingly indoor toilets did not become the norm in most cities until the late nineteenth century and did not reach many rural areas until decades later. Within the cities there were two major obstacles to overcome.
First, there was the problem of creating a sewage system in an already developed urban area. Laying sewage pipes under an already existing urban area proved to be a difficult, costly and at times politically contentious endeavor.
Secondly there was an, at-the-time, broadly accepted theory about sewer gases. Given the health concerns and unpleasant smells associated with outhouses many residents initially viewed the bringing of the outhouse in-house to be a bringing a potentially deadly conduit of disease and dangerous gases rising up from the city’s sewers directly into their home. In the nineteenth century, many physicians and the general public believed that if inhaled, the gases could lead to severe illness and even death.

It was not until the turn of the 20th century that most people in the medical profession agreed that sewer gases were not a source of disease and that on the contrary, continuing to deny city residents access to indoor toilets was contributing to the spread of deadly diseases. With this realization, the push to install indoor toilets and running water across urban areas intensified. In New York the Tenement Act of 1901 clearly states, “In every tenement house here after erected there shall be a separate water-closet in a separate compartment within each apartment.” Although new tenement construction had to comply and nearly all buildings erected after 1910 were built with indoor toilets, many existing tenement owners were slow to come into line with the new regulations. In 1937, in New York, an estimated 165,000 families were still living in tenements without access to private indoor toilets.

Today, indoor plumbing is the norm and very few urbanites do not have access to an indoor toilet. These indoor “facilities” have created some very special “Night Soil” men. The New York Post recently reported that Vincenzo Giurbino, an NYC Housing Authority “toilet tech,” made an impressive $228,633 in overtime during the last fiscal year. Vincenzo had spent up to 70 hours per week unclogging NYC Housing Authority toilets. In the process taking home over $375,000 per year—this tops the mayor’s annual take-home salary by more than $100,000.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 13, 2019)

You weren't even trying on this one Mike; your lowest number yet...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2019)

Sh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (May 13, 2019)

I posted this before on another thread so my apologies to those who have already seen it but since this thread started with a news headline and I figure many haven't seen it I'll give it another shot.
Guess it was about a year ago I was reading one of the financial sites I frequent and ran across this headline" central bank of Vietnam pledges to maintain a firm dong" .......... ...( the dong is the currency of Vietnam for those unfamiliar with it. )


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2019)

Sooo...what you're saying is, if you happen to be in Vietnam, it would not be unusual to see a person holding thier Dong in a public place?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2019)

Bacon!
Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## mikewint (May 15, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> it would not be unusual to see a person holding thier Dong in a public place?


Not common but not unusual either since bathrooms in most shops/bars were outside in the open alley generally with a grab-bar to hold onto, zero privacy no HE and SHE divisions. Poop was very quickly collected by the "Honey-pot" men who each had a jealously guarded territory. Collected poop was taken to their barge where it was dumped. The entire family lived on the barge right over the poop. Children had a hot rod poked up their nose to kill their sense of smell. When full the barge was poled down river where the poop was sold to farmers for fertilizer. A rice paddy on a hot humid day had to be smelled to be believed. Because of the rich foods and amounts we ate, American poop was highly prized. A soldier outside a bar, pants down, attempting to deliver quickly drew a crowd of onlookers and a round of applause upon delivery. Businesses on the Saigon river did have private bathrooms but the facilities merely consisted of a hole in the floor over the river. Feet away from children playing in the water and women washing clothes.
American garbage dumps were even worse and had to be guarded day and night to prevent mob fights over the garbage. Garbage trucks had to be escorted into the dump to prevent them from being mobbed before they could dump

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> I know a few anti-vaxxers. Sometimes I think their justification of their position stems from just plain laziness. Kind of like the idiots pushing the "green" agenda, "If we could just go back to a time before the industrial revolution, then everything would be perfect." But a pre-industrial utopia with all the modern conveniences, you know, 'cause everything will run by magic.



Call me an idiot. Better to start adjusting now. I believe it's only a matter of time before we are forced.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2019)

BY the way, I don't refer to them as "anti-vaxxers"...I call them "plague advocates".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2019)

Plague advocates. Yes, there is a certain segment of the population that actually dreams of a worldwide pandemic that will rid the planet of "excess population".


----------



## mikewint (May 19, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I call them "plague advocates".


YES AND YEA again fortunately the virus is seldom fatal though there are some pretty severe after infection complications.
Measles is HIGHLY, HIGHLY contagious. Pre-1960 almost no one made it to adult without having contracted measles. One measles case generally infected 12 to 18 other children accidently at times though Mom deliberately took me to play with a kid that had measles. She knew that it was better to contract the disease when young as it get much worse as you got older. An infected person is contagious 4 days prior to the rash and 4 days after the rash disappears. What's more the virus will remain active and infectious in the air for over two hours. One out of every 20 measles cases develop pneumonia. One out of 1,000 develop encephalitis with convulsions, deafness, and intellectual impairment. For every 1,000 cases 2 will die. Although it is rare Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE) is a fatal disease of the central nervous that can develop 7 to 10 years after a measles infection,
Measles ability to spread is almost unbelievable. Back in 1991, Minneapolis-St. Paul hosted the Special Olympics. A competitor from Argentina who was infected with measles arrived in the Twin Cities to compete. That one case led to an outbreak of more than 25 other cases in multiple states over three generations of spread.
Many of the people who contracted measles in this outbreak had no known contact with the child. The investigation concluded some most likely were infected during the event’s opening ceremonies — *even though they were seated in the upper deck of the domed stadium, more than 100 feet above the point where the teams paraded into the event.*
So infectious is measles that even after 2 doses of the MMR vaccine 3 out of every 100 will still get the disease though in a much milder form.
So in short while I really don't care if you decide to vaccinate YOUR kids, their ability to spread the disease beyond themselves make them a hazard to me and mine. I highly resent that. Your rights END where my nose begins!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2019)

Damn, you gotta 56.8% similarity score this time Mike...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 10, 2019)

A crane (not the bird) collapsed on an apartment house in Dallas. The spokesman said they were bringing in dogs to look for "people alive, deceased or otherwise". How do you train dogs to look for people otherwise?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2019)

zombies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> BY the way, I don't refer to them as "anti-vaxxers"...I call them "plague advocates".



That sir, is BRILLIANT!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 10, 2019)

special ed said:


> people otherwise


People existing between the two extremes. Alive uninjured trapped - Alive injured trapped - Alive severely injured unable to move/respond


----------



## special ed (Jun 10, 2019)

When I said things like that at work (before retirement) my boss would say "You think too much".


----------



## mikewint (Jun 10, 2019)

Or, mayhap you think that you are thinking too much about thinking too much, tis a quandry!


----------



## special ed (Jun 10, 2019)

Exactly. That's why I'm called special ed.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 10, 2019)

I was thinking more along the lines of:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 10, 2019)

mikewint said:


> fortunately the virus is seldom fatal though there are some pretty severe after infection complications.


I'm surprised everybody's going so crazy over this because most people are vaccinated, and it is rarely fatal (1/500). I figured it was just a cynical way to go after the Chasidic community (they are located throughout Rockland) who most people view negatively.


> Although it is rare Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE) is a fatal disease of the central nervous that can develop 7 to 10 years after a measles infection


The statistical odds of developing SSPE is 1/10000. The problem with this one is that, if it's caught in stage 1, you survive, past stage 2, you're doomed. It's 100% fatal at that point. The odds of it spreading to infants, however, are somewhere between 1/690-1/695.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 10, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> I'm surprised everybody's going so crazy over this because most people are vaccinated, and it is rarely fatal (1/500). I figured it was just a cynical way to go after the Chasidic community (they are located throughout Rockland) who most people view negatively.


That initial statement was true prior to about 2000 or so but the Ant-Vaxxers and complacency have altered that statement. 
The Rubella virus is one of the most contagious agents known to man. People are contagious from 1 to 2 days before symptoms start and remain contagious for 7 to 10 days after the rash fades. Individuals have become infected an hour after visiting the same location (e.g.: Doctor’s Office or an ER waiting room) that an infected person had been in and the two individuals had never come into contact with each other. Then we have particularly vulnerable people—children less than 12 months old, people with abnormal immune systems like those undergoing cancer treatment, who are unable to receive the vaccine, and whose bodies are not as able to fight off the infection.

While Measles in and of itself is seldom fatal it can cause pneumonia and encephalitis, which can be fatal. Pneumonia occurs in 6 percent of measles cases and is the most common cause of death. Neurological infection is rare, occurring in only 1 out of 1000 measles cases, but with a much higher risk of permanent harm including death.
Following measles infection, there is a loss of immune memory that results in immunosuppression, which increases risk for mortality for up to three years after the measles infection. Additionally, rare but potentially fatal complications can occur after infection, including a demyelinating disease called Acute Disseminated EncephaloMyelitis (ADEM), which can occur two weeks after infection, and Subacute Sclerosing PanEncephalitis (SSPE), which typically occurs 7-10 years after infection.
The vaccine was introduced in 1967. In a study that looked at measles cases in the US between 1967 and 1985, they calculated that the vaccine prevented 5,200 deaths and 17,000 cases of mental retardation. So it's hardly a “common cold” benign illness. The problem is you can't tell for whom it's going to be a serious illness and for who it's not. Statistics show that 3 in 1,000 kids who get the measles will die. Those are pretty favorable odds for a single individual but if everyone is vaccinated, 0 out of 1,000 kids will die. Before the vaccine, there were 500 deaths a year in the US from measles, and now it's completely preventable. It is, simply put, a totally nonsensical risk for any parent to take for their child no matter what the odds PLUS the fact remains that your infected child now has the potential of becoming the agent whereby another child could die.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2019)

special ed said:


> A crane (not the bird) collapsed on an apartment house in Dallas. The spokesman said they were bringing in dogs to look for "people alive, deceased or otherwise". How do you train dogs to look for people otherwise?





Crimea_River said:


> zombies?


Definitely zombies...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> I'm surprised everybody's going so crazy over this because most people are vaccinated, and it is rarely fatal (1/500). I figured it was just a cynical way to go after the Chasidic community (they are located throughout Rockland) who most people view negatively.
> The statistical odds of developing SSPE is 1/10000. The problem with this one is that, if it's caught in stage 1, you survive, past stage 2, you're doomed. It's 100% fatal at that point. The odds of it spreading to infants, however, are somewhere between 1/690-1/695.



Surprised that people are going crazy over measles? Really? Its a completely preventable disease when a perfectly safe vaccine is administered. It shouldbe erradicated, yet because some irresponsible parents who get their “facts” about vaccines from social media and conspiracy theory nutjob websites, and then refuse to vax their kids, others are put at risk.

Over 1000 cases of measels in the US this year...

And then you have children like my 7 month old son who is too young to get the first dose of the vaccine, so he is needlessly put at risk because of these morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2019)

I lost a friend of mine to Measles when I was a kid.

Sure, it's only fatal to a small percentage of the overall population - but it's like playing Russian Roulette: you don't know who'll live and who'll die until after the fact...


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 11, 2019)

If I remember, measles is lethal about 1% of the time given advanced medical care. It can also result in permanent disabilities, including deafness, blindness, and brain damage. 

Anti-vaxxers (I like the term plague advocates) also refuse to vaccinate against polio. Maybe they get funding from a the iron lung cartel.


----------



## special ed (Jun 11, 2019)

In my view. these diseases increased when the illegals were transported around the country. Look at Typhus and the uncurable strains of pneumonia in California. Even warning of the Plague. In central America, much of the population goes un vaxed.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 11, 2019)

Being vaccinated LIKE ANY OTHER HUMAN ACTIVITY is NOT without risk. Driving a car or boat, flying in an airplane, taking an aspirin, living!! have risks. We weigh benefit vs risk and make a choice. So vaccination has a risk factor and as such I do understand why some do not want to take that risk for their child. My biggest objection to their choice is that it affects OTHERS when their unvaccinated child serves as a reservoir for a disease and enhance its spread. 
Historically there have been a number of issues with vaccine safety some quite serious
Cutter Incident – 1955
Cutter Labs produced several batches of Polio vaccine that contained live virus particles. Over 250 cases of Polio resulted

Simian Virus 40 (SV40) - 1955–1963
During this period 10-30% of the Polio vaccines were contaminated with SV40 (Simian Virus 40). The Polio virus had been grown in infected monkey cell cultures. As a result those inoculated with the contaminated vaccines have shown increased rates of several types of cancers: ependymomas[brain & spinal cord tumors] (37%), osteogenic sarcomas (26%), other bone tumors (34%) and mesothelioma (90%) among those in the exposed population.

Swine Flu Vaccine and Guillain-Barré Syndrome – 1976
A very small (1 in 100,000) increased risk of contracting GBS in the vaccinated population

Hepatitis B Vaccine and Multiple Sclerosis – 1998
Some early research indicated a possible link however several very large studies found no connection between the two

Rotavirus Vaccine and Intussusception – 1998 – 1999
The Rotashield Vaccine to prevent rotavirus gastroenteritis was found to cause a rare and serious bowl obstruction in infants under 12 months of age. The vaccine was withdrawn

Guillain-Barré Syndrome and Meningococcal Vaccine - 2005 – 2008
A number of children who had received the Menacta vaccine developed GBS. Two large studies of over 2 million children were unable to show any connection

Hib Vaccine Recall – 2007
Mereck recalled 1.2 million doses of Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib) vaccines due to concerns about potential contamination with bacteria called B. cereus. The vaccines were tested and no contamination was found

H1N1 Influenza Vaccine and Narcolepsy - 2009 – 2010
During the 2009 Influenza pandemic in Europe GlaxoSmithKline produced the Pandemrix vaccine (never licensed in the US). Finland (initially)reported an increased risk of Narcolepsy after inoculation however, a 2014 study by the CDC was unable to find a link 

Porcine Circovirus in Rotavirus Vaccines – 2010
Both rotavirus vaccines licensed in the U.S.- Rotarix and RotaTeq- were found to contain PCV type 1. PVC1 is a common virus found in pigs and it is not known to cause any disease in humans or pigs. If you eat any type of pork product you’ve already been exposed

HPV Vaccine Recall – 2013
Mereck recalled one batch of Gardasil, a human papillomavirus (HPV) vaccine. The company had concerns that a small number of vials might have contained glass particles due to breakage during the manufacturing process


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 11, 2019)

special ed said:


> In my view. these diseases increased when the illegals were transported around the country. Look at Typhus and the uncurable strains of pneumonia in California. Even warning of the Plague. In central America, much of the population goes un vaxed.



Plague has been endemic in the Southwestern US for centuries. The incurable strains of bacterial pneumonia are largely due to noncompliant patients snd the use of antibiotics by the meat industry. Also, as an aside, rates of refusal to vaccinate increase in areas with high income


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2019)

Vaccines aren't perfect, but they have proved to be overall effective in saving lives.

Just like helmets and seatbelts aren't an ironclad guarentee against death or terrible injury, but since they entered widespread use, the numbers of deaths have declined dramatically.


----------

